# sleep noises



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i saw some descriptions of hedgies' sleep noises, but i am not sure if this was among them: Sweetie makes this sound like he's sucking something or smacking his lips (yeah, i know) during his sleep. is that common?


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure if it's the same sound but sometimes my hedgie makes this chewing sound like she's chomping on mealies :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Amy1024 said:


> Not sure if it's the same sound but sometimes my hedgie makes this chewing sound like she's chomping on mealies :lol:


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

My boyfriend and I call them "Om nom noises". Winston does it too, it's very cute.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky does that. Upon closer inspection you will find he isn't sleeping, rather self-servicing. :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> Inky does that. Upon closer inspection you will find he isn't sleeping, rather self-servicing. :roll:


Yep! Same with my boys. :lol:


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

With Winston, I've seen him make the om nom noise. He's just lying there licking his lips. Definitely not self servicing (that's a whole different action. :roll: ) Every hedgie is different, I guess!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Good thing Hershi's a girl... :lol:


----------



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

my hedgehog has been doing the om nom noises yesterday, but shes a girl... the thing i notice bout all the other comments was that all the hedgies doing it were boys. ??


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

My Quillamina does that too, and she is most definitely NOT a male. Funny thing is, before she started taking mealies from me, she didn't do it. It only started after she discovered that the ugly little things apparently taste good. Now she seems to dream of them, does it pretty much every time she naps.

She also made a whimpering noise in her sleep recently, one that made me think 'Oh my god, she's going to start screaming in a minute.' She's done that once before, too, a few of you will probably remember that incident. I gently shook her awake and the whimpering/crying stopped, so I figure she was having a nightmare or something. She hasn't done it again since.


----------



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

what if i just gave her antibiotics that smelled like vanilla(lol)?
cause mine only did it after she took her antibiotics...


----------



## isosceles_kramer (Dec 22, 2010)

Hodge has always done this. At first, i thought he was just being a little cartoon sleeper and smacking as he passed out but he started doing it when he was awake. When he's asleep he'll be stretched out or rolled up and i'll hear the little sound. When he's awake, he'll peek at me and smack. So i started smacking back, just to see what that would do. And he'd smack at me in turn. We've spent up to five minutes smacking at each other. I'm not sure if he's doing it because i am or just smacking away and not even caring that i'm doing it. ^_^

Not sure if he's "servicing" or not. I didn't think of that though some of the time when he does it, i can see his paws and face and they're not... engaged. I read somewhere that it might be a form of greeting but i don't know how accurate that is.


----------

